# InkSoft Offers 12 New St. Patrick�s Day Templates For Customers� Web Stores



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Offers 12 New St. Patrick’s Day Templates For Customers’ Web Stores*

Just in time for the wearing o’ the green, InkSoft has released 12 new design templates to help users make the most of St. Patrick’s Day selling opportunities. Featuring shamrocks, green top hats, and slogans like “Kiss Me I’m Irish,” “Luck of the Irish,” the unique collection of St. Patrick’s Day graphics is available for download by InkSoft users from the InkSoft Design Resource area. 

The templates are offered in Adobe Illustrator (.ai), CorelDRAW (.cdr) and .eps file formats, along with the fonts used in each design. Celebrate St. Paddy’s Day by boosting sales with Irish-themed T-shirts, mugs, hoodies, keychain fobs, and more. 

For examples of how the designs can be used in conjunction with an IS powered web store, visit 
St. Patrick's Day Irish T-Shirt Designs & Clip Art | InkSoft . Download these designs by March 17!

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

